# pen blank vise



## jscola (Dec 21, 2007)

Saw the new vice at wood craft. Nice, but not nearly as nice as paul's    Joe S.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 21, 2007)

What wasn't "nice" enough about it?  Shape, size, capacity, functionality, sturdiness, materials used?

What would they need to do to make it as nice?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> What wasn't "nice" enough about it?  Shape, size, capacity, functionality, sturdiness, materials used?
> 
> What would they need to do to make it as nice?



Have it made by Paul![}]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 22, 2007)

I`m with Cav on this one!


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 22, 2007)

Here we go again. I have to read about Paul's vise and I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> 
> Here we go again. I have to read about Paul's vise and I haven't got mine yet.



DITTO!


----------



## jwoodwright (Dec 22, 2007)

Then I guess you don't want to hear how straight (Paul's Vise) the holes are?

Even in some hard, tough Pecan!  Really Great on Corian...

Thanks Paul, Great Vise!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 22, 2007)

John, that was a cruel post to the poor turners who haven't yet gotten a Paul Huffman vise!  It is absolutely true, and I fully agree with you because my drilling has vastly improved since I GOT MY PAUL HUFFMAN VISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtate (Dec 22, 2007)

I got my Paul Vise and I have started using my drill press again.  Before getting it, I had given up and just started drilling by mounting the blank in the headstock and the drill bit in a jacobs chuck in the tailstock of the lathe.  

Paul rocks!


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 22, 2007)

You guys are mean![}]


----------



## Santa (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm hoping Paul leaves one for me instead of those stale cookies and sour milk.


----------



## drayman (Dec 22, 2007)

i got mine ordered from paul, seems to a long long long long long time ago. cant wait[][]


----------



## Pastor John (Dec 23, 2007)

Believe me, it's worth waiting for.  And your drilling will never be the same again.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jscola_
> 
> Saw the new vice at wood craft. Nice, but not nearly as nice as paul's    Joe S.



I also had a chance to look at the vise in great detail yesterday and this is the opinion that I have formed.

First off, Paul has nothing to worry about because in my opinion the vise seems to be cumbersome in design and is about $20.00 too much.

Accuracy seems pretty good and repeatability is also very good. It uses a pair of rods that keep the jaws in line but there is slop that allow the jaws to move up and down. The part that keeps the blanks centered regardless of size are some steel pieces that work on a sort of scissor action. It is difficult to explain and is what I was referring to when I mentioned a cumbersome design. The biggest drawbacks are that this vise is NOT a front loader like Paul's vise and it is too close in price. If Paul's vise did not exist I might be inclined to recommend this one but I have a Huffman vise and I have no need to replace it.

If Woodcraft sold this vise for $50.00 it might be an alternative to Paul's vise but at the current pricing I would suggest that you wait for your name to come up on the PHDesigns list.


Please note that I have no stake in PHDesigns. I do own one of Paul's vises and I am extremely satisfied with it. You can use most any vise and get acceptable results. I just find it very easy to use Paul's vise and I have noticed a difference in my drilling by using it.


----------



## RollTide (Dec 24, 2007)

toolcrazy.....I know how ya feel. These guys are just down right mean! I'm still waiting for mine. The most patience I've ever had....but I hear it's worth it.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 24, 2007)

I can not say thanks enough to you all. I am humbled, and I again appreciate the patience of those waiting and who have waited.  It is still looking like I'll have opportunity to get after them after the holidays and make a big dent in the list.

Thanks again, and Merry Christmas.

 Maybe I can hire santa's elves after Christmas to help out and speed up things a bit. What d'ya say, Santa?


----------



## DKF (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> 
> I can not say thanks enough to you all. I am humbled, and I again appreciate the patience of those waiting and who have waited.  It is still looking like I'll have opportunity to get after them after the holidays and make a big dent in the list.
> 
> ...



That is the best news I have heard in a long time .... There is a Santa Claus!   I wonder where I sit on the list???


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 25, 2007)

Lol, I do not even OWN a drill press and never thought I needed one and you guys have me considering buying one just to use Paul's jig.


----------



## RollTide (Dec 25, 2007)

Closer...closer! I can't wait to get the vise. Thanks for the update Paul!


----------



## gmcnut (Dec 26, 2007)

It's true. Paul's vise is amazing. Blank drilling once you get it dialed in is absolutly dead on accurate. I got lucky and was offered one by a local turner who had an extra one. Yes you read that right.. this guy had two of 'em. I did not hesitate and I am glad I snapped it up.


----------



## avbill (Dec 26, 2007)

what does Paul vise look like?  Is there a link to one?  tanks

bill Daniels


----------



## drayman (Dec 27, 2007)

here you go bill http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=22270&SearchTerms=ph,designs sorry its the only one i can find


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avbill_
> 
> what does Paul vise look like?  Is there a link to one?  tanks
> 
> bill Daniels


Here's a couple of pics from customers. Thanks again.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 27, 2007)

> I also had a chance to look at the vise in great detail yesterday and this is the opinion that I have formed.
> 
> First off, Paul has nothing to worry about because in my opinion the vise seems to be cumbersome in design and is about $20.00 too much.
> 
> ...



I happened into the local WC store last night for a moment, and noticed the new vise. I would agree with what you said about being cumbersome. It did seem to repeat well, but was a little hard to clamp (I mashed my finger when closing the clamp once!) It looks like it will take up to about a 1" square, probably a little bigger.


----------



## RollTide (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> 
> I can not say thanks enough to you all. I am humbled, and I again appreciate the patience of those waiting and who have waited.  It is still looking like I'll have opportunity to get after them after the holidays and make a big dent in the list.
> 
> ...



Ok now Paul...the holidays are over!

j/k!


----------



## marionquill (Jan 11, 2008)

What is wrong with the woodcraft pen vice? Does it not work? I was about to buy one this weekend. I have been using a small vice with some wood I cut on the bandsaw to hold it straight --- worked well enough but as I make more complicated pieces, I need more precision...

Jason


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 11, 2008)

The Woodcraft is not a bad vice.. it flexes a bit. That seems to be the biggest problem. You really need to check out the Paul Huffman vise. He's a member that makes and sells a mighty fine vise. I have both vises and have a second PH vise on order.


----------

